# Memory!



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok I do a lot of beach walking and wading. I strip out all my line every two session but still get coils in my fly line. I'm using 8WFF rio (bonefish) any tricks to get the line memory out? 

I might try and load the reel with less tension next time that could probably help, but I don't use that much to begin with, I just guide it with a pinched finger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey man are you rinsing the salt off your line after each session?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Try hand stretching the entire casting length of the fly line in 3 foot sections, prior to each session. it will lay on the deck in much larger coils, and not foul as often.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

that line comes in a tropical and a cold water, if it's a warm water line you're going have a coil issue until it warms back up.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Before you start fishing stretch the line between your hands till you have stretched the length of the line. This will help your line lay out better and loop in larger coils. I use a line cleaner when I come off the water and stretch it again. Good luck


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah I'd say the cold might be an issue. Might have to get another spool for cooler weather. 

I rinse my gear after every trip even if I don't throw. 

I'll try the stretching as well. 

Hope every one is ready for the season coming!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

rinsing and less tension aren't going to really help. the only way will be to stretch a good amount out and leave it in a stripping basket. OR use a coldwater fly line like an airflow wf8f. every time you put it back on the reel its going to coil


----------



## SmallTime (Feb 9, 2015)

Buy new line.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hook your fly to something then*

Back off about 30 yards with lots of tension on your line. Hold it a few seconds then reel it back on or better yet, flake it into your basket. I have a silicone cloth that I use at that time, even if my line is squeaky clean. A little friction warms the line and straightens it too.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Fished w/a guy out west last year who does what CK recommends every time he goes fishin' (stretch the whole line).

I did just this the other day w/a warm water line I have on a reel, and it did help some, like the 1st 50' but still had coils in longer cast, doubt I could get out over 65' w/that line.

I have a cold water Rio Outbound short S1 on my 8wt I used yesterday absolutely coil free cast like a dream, w/out stretching a bit pre-cast. I love that line :yes:.

Capt. what is flaking never heard that one?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Even a "coldwater" bonefish line isnt ready for a truly cold day. Have a steelhead line with a braided core in your quiver and you will see a big difference in the two. It works both ways though, that steelhead line will be a nightmare in the summertime. It gets so limp that you can not keep it from knotting up like wet spaghetti every cast.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

yeah the cold water lines I spoke of give recommended use is in the 50-80 degree area.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah, when I was having trouble it was 30degrees out side and ice forming on my fingers... I have a 5wt for trout I'll use next time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

O solved my coil problems with Airflo Ridge.


----------

